

Intel: Object Programming Language User's Guide (1981) [pdf] - ingve
http://bitsavers.trailing-edge.com/pdf/intel/iAPX_432/171823-002_Intel_Object_Programming_Language_Users_Guide_Aug81.pdf

======
pdw
Wait.. This is a Smalltalk?!

~~~
rbanffy
No.

But there seems to be some similarities. Smalltalk was implemented on the 432,
and this feels heavily influenced, but I don't think there was an
implementation in 1981.

Edit: added information.

